# A couple classic HK's!



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Picked this P7M8 and P7M13 up recently. These are such great pistols. Expensive as s*** though.
These guns exemplify HK at the height of their pistol crafting compared to there newer offerings.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. One day I'll snag a M13.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I must have missed something, could you explain why you think newer HK's are sub-par?


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Raylan said:


> I must have missed something, could you explain why you think newer HK's are sub-par?


The new HK's are fine and I own a lot of em. But if you ever take a P7 series pistol apart you will see the difference. It's got a lot of moving parts and is an incredible design. The delayed gas system is really cool and took a lot more ingenuity than what you find in pistols from manufacturers today.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

ZeusApolloPatrol said:


> The new HK's are fine and I own a lot of em. But if you ever take a P7 series pistol apart you will see the difference. It's got a lot of moving parts and is an incredible design. The delayed gas system is really cool and took a lot more ingenuity than what you find in pistols from manufacturers today.


 Thanks for the reply Zeus, that is definitely something I will look into. I own a usp compact myself.


----------

